# Team Challenge



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Would anyone in the southern Ontario area be interested in a team shoot? If so what would you like to see and how would you like to see it run?


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

*teams*

Sure, but I'll have a hard time considering wheather or not you can be on my team.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry mhlbdonny but my team has an age limit! HA!HA!HA!:shade:


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

*age limit?*

Ya.I've shot with a couple of your team members. are you sure we're talking about age or maturity?


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

*dh1*

It's gonna be nice all week so why don't you come up and shoot a couple rounds at my club with me? Give me a call.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

My "team" has lost one or two recently..... I don't know he just keeps saying he loves her blah blah blah! I guess he needs to get his priorities straight!:shade:


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

dh1 said:


> My "team" has lost one or two recently..... I don't know he just keeps saying he loves her blah blah blah! I guess he needs to get his priorities straight!:shade:


 But doesn't that work to YOUR advantage? 

In this case, I'd call that a blessing in disguise.......haha


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

If his arrow misses its mark he can always throw his bow at the target!!!:shade:


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

I'd be up for a team shoot. 3 or 4 man? One shoot or a couple? Lets get it together.

Tim


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Timbow, I am actually talking to some people/clubs in your neck of the woods. We were thinking 4 man and drop your lowest score or something along those lines. Any input would be great!


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

Were you planning on just one shoot or one here, one there and one in between? Who were you talking to down my way? I see your friends with Moosehntr. I used to shoot with him a bunch years ago.

Tim


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I go to school with moosehntr. I was talking to Jerome Atkins of Atkins Archery. Because the year has already started I'm not sure how many clubs would like to get involved but if 1 or 2 do and it goes over well there may be a better opportunity to be bigger and better next year. I guess it depends on how many people/teams show up. Also this isn't to make money it's more for fun and for something different. Some people were suggesting a handicap due to the fact that some shoot open others bowhunter and even traditional. Like I said I am open to any suggestions. It may not even happen this season but this may be a head start for next year. This year would be nice!


----------



## Timbow (Apr 11, 2003)

Check your PM's

Tim


----------

